# Cool adventures in IL?



## WanderLost Radical (Aug 4, 2015)

Okay, so I know a chick in IL and I promised her we'd meet up and I'd take her on adventures around there. Any cool stuff to do? Like some forgotten falls somewhere in the woods? Or some cool abandonned buildings to explore?


----------



## InGrindWeRust (Aug 4, 2015)

What town?


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Aug 4, 2015)

Cant remember for sure but its west of chicago


----------



## EphemeralStick (Aug 4, 2015)

There's Starved Rock which is south, passed Joliet. Besides that there isn't much nature worth exploring. In the city there are plenty of places to check out if you're into urban exploration. Kinzie St bridge, Sky Factory, basically the entire south side.


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Aug 5, 2015)

EphemeralStick said:


> There's Starved Rock which is south, passed Joliet. Besides that there isn't much nature worth exploring. In the city there are plenty of places to check out if you're into urban exploration. Kinzie St bridge, Sky Factory, basically the entire south side.



What's Starved rock?


----------



## Tude (Aug 5, 2015)

Believe it or not I've found some cool abandoned stuff by googling abandoned - of course it most likely not pinpoint exact address but sometimes you can put things together and find it - use different words too to mix it up. Found info on reddit too. Just found an abandoned miniature golf course in pensacola when I go there soon. Yay for urban explore!!


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks for the advice!  will do that!


----------



## EphemeralStick (Aug 8, 2015)

Carl Wander said:


> What's Starved rock?


It's a state park. It's pretty nifty, but no where near as beautiful as some of the other parks out there. It's a bitch to get to though.


----------



## GhostWithTheMost (Sep 5, 2015)

There is a pretty cool train/Railroad festival (or something similar) In Galesburg Illinois....But I dont know when it is, I forget...Not really spent any other time than an over nighter there a little over a year ago on the way here to Ohio.

Here the info for it. http://www.galesburgrailroaddays.org/

good luck and safe travels.


----------

